# my new project



## robyn (May 29, 2006)

we hav an atrium connecting our front door and our garage. its a great area to sit and hav lunch in summer and we hav a pretty little pond there too.
we'r in the process of painting our whole house and the outside is pretty much done. it looks great, but iv been thinking about taking it upon myself to fix up the pond a bit.

it has been there for so long, mayb since my folks moved in, but it is pretty murky. the only maintenance done on the pond is topping it off and adding dechlor every now and again.

the 5 or 6 goldfish in there pretty much live off the algae and plants, with the occassional treat of flake foods. the fish seem to be pretty healthy and we havnt lossed a fish in years, the last one being my 5+yr koi who had been sold as a goldfish. the only problem i hav noticed regarding their health is a small tumor on one of the fishes back.

the ponds dimension are roughly:
78,7" long
23.6" wide at the narrowest part
4.5" depth
it holds about 21G, but im not exactly sure

its hooked up to a fountain at the far side but we dnt put it on much, not quite sure y.

so now i need a ton of help trying to set it up properly. so guys, HELP!!! i hav no ide where to start. oh and it gets direct sunlight. will post pics 2moro afternoon


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I wish I knew anything about landscaping and ponds. Sounds like a problem I would love to take on. ( I never post in this area if that gives you a clue as to how exciting this could be). Keep us updated!! Pics would also help.


----------



## robyn (May 29, 2006)

yea, i think it might be fun. but i if it requires building or expensive equipment, it may not happen *prays*. ill take some pics tomorrow after my exam cos if i take tonight, i doubt you'll see anything since the light in the foyer by the pond has blown


----------



## Eddie Would GO (Aug 19, 2006)

hey mate,

Ive built 3 ponds so far by my self, i have no pumps running wat so ever running on any of them, all i do is add a heap of plants then when its looking dirty do a 100% waterchange, i do mine about every 3-4 months. I think this is the best and by far the cheapest way to go my freind and also saves on the not worrying bout buying a bodge pump, if you need any more help feel free to ask

cheers eddie


----------



## BIT01 (Jun 18, 2006)

You could get a pond grade pump that'll more than suit your needs for $40 at lowes. If I'm not mistaken the one I'm thinking of could cycle your water a couple of times an hour instead of the every couple of hours that is standard for most ponds.


----------

